# noise coming from right front side



## mdust (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Folks
I am getting a noise just after moving from a stationery spot or in a traffic about two seconds after.The noise sounds like something is slack from a rubber grip . I was told by my mechanics to change my disc pads or it could be my abs working in . I have changed my disc pads and I am still experiencing this noise. Can anyone suggest the cause?I have a 2005 2.0 from Japan. many regards


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ABS self-test

I think this question and answer has been provided over a 100 times on this forum LOL 

Marc: Maybe it's a good idea to make it a sticky topic at the top with this sound and what it means, you may wanna include a audio file with you hissing in it to represent the ABS self-test. hahahahaha


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Jalal,
Doesn't the ABS self-test only happen on startup ?
Mdust mentioned they get the noise also when in traffic about 2 secs after moving off.

Mdust,
What does the noise sound like ?
Is it a knock, bump or other sound ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Kev, the ABS self test only happens at start-up.


----------



## mdust (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Folks
Thanks for your replies guys, according to Jalal with his comments on this topic 100 times this q is being asked maybe there is something Nissan has to address . The noise is somewhat like a loose rubber hitting against the chasis.I have checked all my engine mounts and they are good. No signs of bursting.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi mdust, my reply was only based on the noise that you would normally hear when you start the car and move away, this would be the ABS self-test for sure, but you shouldn't be hearing that noise when the car is moving.

Have you checked the drive shaft shoes/rubber to see if there is any tear in them? This coukd happen if you went over a stick or something and had the shaft shoes torn. The noise could also be related to a shot front wheel bearing and we had quite a few of these replaced down under under warranty.


----------

